# Bundy Cycle



## Bro Bundy (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello just wanna post up the cycle im planing on running starting may 1
stats 33 years old
5'9 185
weeks 1-12 Test cyp 500mg split in two mon thurs
weeks 1-8 anavar 50mg some say do a split, what do u guys think?
weeks 1-12 arimidex .5mg eod
weeks 13-18 aromasin 12.5 ed 
weeks 15-18 pct clomid 50/50/50/50 nolva 40/40/20/20 maybe heard it lowers igf 1 so I need advise on this where I should use it. All the help is greatly appreciated if im a idiot please let me know lol


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 14, 2012)

My friend if you get side what one ya gona pull? 

I'm gona stand by my learn your sides theory. other than that your solid IMO


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 14, 2012)

What did u say Pb? Looks good pb


----------



## Zeek (Apr 14, 2012)

Looks like a nice cycle and I especially like the anavar tossed in for 8 weeks!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 14, 2012)

I like my anavar at 100 per day but for 8 weeks I wouldn't lol... I'll be curious to hear how you like it at 50.

Keep some aromasin or adex on hand just in case you get the ole nip itch but this is a good reasonable cycle.

Happy growing to ya!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 14, 2012)

If decided to drop the var since it is my first cycle lets keep things simple.There's always the second cycle.


----------



## YAMAHA147 (Apr 14, 2012)

I think u are going to have great results. just remember to keep that diet in check


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 14, 2012)

HermanThaGerman said:


> What did u say Pb? Looks good pb



What I said Herm as I know the is Bundy FIRST CYCLE. I would Rather see him learn one compound at a time so he learns his Sides Brother. IMO this is the single most important step to longevity in this game.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 14, 2012)

Ya o feel ya but imo I think a little oral isn't a big deal.  Specially anavar at a low dose. Very mild drug. But I do agree as a first cycle should be one compound. Though a little oral thrown in I'm really not gonna argue with. If he said he was running deca and test then I would say something.  That's just my two cents bro


----------



## Hurt (Apr 15, 2012)

So Bundy no Var this time?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 16, 2012)

Im going to take phats advice learn each compound before I start stacking, makes sense to me.Second cycle If everything goes smoothly I will deff add var!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 17, 2012)

subbed brother


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 17, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> Im going to take phats advice learn each compound before I start stacking, makes sense to me.Second cycle If everything goes smoothly I will deff add var!



I will support u there my friend. Live the dream long and healthy


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 17, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> Im going to take phats advice learn each compound before I start stacking, makes sense to me.Second cycle If everything goes smoothly I will deff add var!




you can add it in anytime....get on the tes and run that for a bit.  see how it goes..... once you know its a-ok add in the var.  but give yourself time to assess the test on its own.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 17, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> you can add it in anytime....get on the tes and run that for a bit.  see how it goes..... once you know its a-ok add in the var.  but give yourself time to assess the test on its own.


this is what I was saying. I hate to say this but how many people u see get bad sides from test only? Ya a lot of people get sides from other compounds like deca, and tren.


----------



## gfunky (Apr 18, 2012)

You can always do a Test only and say 6 weeks in if you have no sides and are feeling good add in the Var and do a long first cycle.  Just keep running the test as long as you do the var and all is well.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 2, 2012)

well ladies and gents better late then never...The bundy cycle has begun second pinn is tomorrow I really like poking myself kinda fun.Im always horny and my dick has a mind of its own so im not sure if its the test or what but i got some major wood already.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 2, 2012)

Bout time pussy.  Lol.  Good luck home boy.  I'm sure you'll be texting me


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 2, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Bout time pussy.  Lol.  Good luck home boy.  I'm sure you'll be texting me



I will 100% be texting you.Besides loving having phonesex with you, your one knowledgeable bro


----------



## Jada (Jul 2, 2012)

Bundy enjoy!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 2, 2012)

going to start my AI on day 7 not sure which one to go with liquid adex start low at .25 eod or capped aroma at 12.5 what do you guys suggest I do?


----------



## SHRUGS (Jul 2, 2012)

Aro gets my vote for this situation


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 2, 2012)

Both works good, I belive Aro is easy to control in dose, but I used Adex in this cycle I just finish and wroks great. You can use Adex then for PCT Aro. One or the other will do the job.


----------



## beasto (Jul 2, 2012)

You'll do good Bundy...simple with the test, plus you should yield good results with it being your first go bro. Curious to see how it all turns out for you!! Keep us updated!!!


----------



## gfunky (Jul 2, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> going to start my AI on day 7 not sure which one to go with liquid adex start low at .25 eod or capped aroma at 12.5 what do you guys suggest I do?



Unless you are prone to gyno wait to start AI.  I waited like 4 weeks before starting on mine you will get more out of the test this way.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 2, 2012)

just did my my second pinn im getting good at this shit..gear is nice and smooth


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 2, 2012)

I`m will follow this log till the end brotha.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 10, 2012)

2 weeks in feeling nice and horny everything going smooth.Started aromasin caps from pinnacle 12.5 ed.Eating and lifting big


----------



## JOMO (Jul 10, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> 2 weeks in feeling nice and horny everything going smooth.Started aromasin caps from pinnacle 12.5 ed.Eating and lifting big



Good shit Brother! It will only get bettter. Let us know around week 4-5 how you are, haha. Also, why the aro ed. Where you showing signs of gyno. I would start at 12.5 EOD.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 10, 2012)

i just started the aromasin yesterday no signs of gyno but i wanna be safe dont really care if im gyno prone or not.I thought aromasin has to be takin everyday but if u think 12.5 eod would be better im down.Get some's stickie does say you can use it eod but wouldnt there be a spike in estro that way cause of the half life?


----------



## gfunky (Jul 10, 2012)

With only using 500 of test watch out for symptoms of not enough estrogen.  The first signs will be achy joints when you wake up and your recovery will not be as good.  I started my AI at 4 weeks and doing ED by week 10-11 I was too low on estrogen and it messed up the rest of my cycle.  I never got everything back right, I was told by some vets that you should not use AI just to use AI only in signs of issues.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 10, 2012)

Do work Bundy!! Proud of you for holding off on the Var, though if you really want I dont think it would be a big deal to end your cycle with it, since you'll know how Test E affects you by that point.

Anywho, Ill be following. Post up some of your workouts bra, I want to see what your rocking!!!


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 10, 2012)

yeah come one BB post some work here...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 11, 2012)

thanks bros did chest yesterday doing back today lol Im not big on blogs but im tryin im tryin..Thank you for all your help I listen to everyone very closely.You guys are cool!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 11, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Do work Bundy!! Proud of you for holding off on the Var, though if you really want I dont think it would be a big deal to end your cycle with it, since you'll know how Test E affects you by that point.
> 
> Anywho, Ill be following. Post up some of your workouts bra, I want to see what your rocking!!!



Im going to rock the var for 8 weeks towards the back end of the cycle.Everyone I know loved pinn var cant wait


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 16, 2012)

3 weeks in feeling real nice sorry for going nutty.Lets go rock chest


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 17, 2012)

had a good workout then I ate big ass steak with eggs and sweet potato.I usually just do 40g shake and 2 bananas


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYp9x_u930M&feature=related this is how i feel right now


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 17, 2012)

Bundy done my 5th pin sunday,just starting to feel a little of the masteron lol


----------



## Tilltheend (Jul 17, 2012)

Hows your diet BB?


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jul 17, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Bundy done my 5th pin sunday,just starting to feel a little of the masteron lol



i got some mast myself.  what dosage your running?


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jul 17, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> had a good workout then I ate big ass steak with eggs and sweet potato.I usually just do 40g shake and 2 bananas



solid chow 

enough calories are so so important  , even for lean gains calories first , clean food 2nd ,if you can have both plenty of clean calories even better.

i been upping calories and my shoulders are growing i notice it immediately


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 19, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Bundy done my 5th pin sunday,just starting to feel a little of the masteron lol



nice brother heard great things about mast!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 19, 2012)

tilltheend said:


> Hows your diet BB?



been great since I was a kid former wrestler we know how to eat to bulk or cut


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 19, 2012)

CLSMTH700 said:


> solid chow
> 
> enough calories are so so important  , even for lean gains calories first , clean food 2nd ,if you can have both plenty of clean calories even better.
> 
> i been upping calories and my shoulders are growing i notice it immediately



nice bro thats the plan alot of good clean food.I dont feel good if I eat the wrong kind of carbs I do sweet potatos mayb 20 a week brown rice whole wheat pasta lots of fruit at certain times like post workout or mornings with fast carbs.Im all about lean gains I dont want bloat or to bulky.Big and ripped is my goal for life


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 19, 2012)

so far so good fellas.One thing im feeling is alot of aggression which I could do without in my life...But fuck it ill deal with it I was always kinda mean but this is crazy


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 19, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> so far so good fellas.One thing im feeling is alot of aggression which I could do without in my life...But fuck it ill deal with it I was always kinda mean but this is crazy



looking good BB Masteron will increase aggression somewhat,i can tell it already in my cycle and ive just been on it for 3 full weeks now,but i dont care it makes me feel better than any antidepressant ive ever taken


----------



## gfunky (Jul 19, 2012)

Masteron huh i need aggression I am way to nice!  LOL  Looking great in here Bundy keep on going!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 20, 2012)

thanks brothas


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 20, 2012)

took a nice pinn right in the glute I love it!Thinking about starting var in a few weeks steroids are great.I always pulled girls but now god damn it on they can feel the testosterone.See i aint the normal brother whos going to tell u what he did in the gym I do all that writing thats shits boring to me...just ride with me


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 24, 2012)

week 4 all my lifts are going up and im really having a ez time pinning...who ever says it hurts or is hard is the biggest pussy.Im killing it in the gym and eating big I cant wait to start var steroids are fuckin great!


----------



## MTgirl (Jul 25, 2012)

Glad you're liking your cycle.  Watch the aggression. Chicks really don't dig mean guys...at least the chicks you'd want to keep around .


----------



## gfunky (Jul 25, 2012)

I think he may like steroids LOL!!


----------



## HH (Jul 26, 2012)

Following!


----------



## Jada (Jul 27, 2012)

Brother b keep doing ur thing . Followin ur log all the way !


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 27, 2012)

well had some pip from mondays shot but im starting to walk right again lol.Been taking aromasin at 12.5 eod if I feel any sides ill bump it to 12.5 ed.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 27, 2012)

MTgirl said:


> Glad you're liking your cycle.  Watch the aggression. Chicks really don't dig mean guys...at least the chicks you'd want to keep around .



Im trying....some chicks like mean guys lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 27, 2012)

gfunky said:


> I think he may like steroids LOL!!



Im lovin it bro thanks for all your help!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 27, 2012)

killed shoulders and trapps tonite!!


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 27, 2012)

WTF!!!! is going here??? lol Bundy keep it up brotha


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 29, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> week 4 all my lifts are going up and im really having a ez time pinning...who ever says it hurts or is hard is the biggest pussy.Im killing it in the gym and eating big I cant wait to start var steroids are fuckin great!



haha get it botha!


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 29, 2012)

My Bundy feels in heaven on the juice lmao...keep pumping it bro.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 30, 2012)

Post some pics bro.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 30, 2012)

I will but at week 14 before and after it will be a bugout.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 31, 2012)

hit chest hard today.Week 5 im making nice gains my diet has never been more spot on in my life


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 31, 2012)

I`m very pump up with you Bundy I can see how living this cycle man...wot wot


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 31, 2012)

thanks pikki im pumped up too the ball is rolling


----------



## HH (Jul 31, 2012)

Bundy putting in work!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 31, 2012)

HH said:


> Bundy putting in work!



tryin to catch up to all u big motherfuckers!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 31, 2012)

Ah shit, about to get real fun Bundy.

Please hammer don't hurt em!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 31, 2012)

now if I only knew how to sleep I would be perfect


----------



## HH (Jul 31, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> now if I only knew how to sleep I would be perfect


----------



## gfunky (Jul 31, 2012)

Sex hard core fuck til you drop sex is the best way to sleep.   I also use Animal PM helps calm me and when shit is got me thinking too much Melatonin works wonders but you need to have 8-9 hours set aside or wake up drowsy as fuck.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 31, 2012)

gfunky said:


> Sex hard core fuck til you drop sex is the best way to sleep.   I also use Animal PM helps calm me and when shit is got me thinking too much Melatonin works wonders but you need to have 8-9 hours set aside or wake up drowsy as fuck.



Im going to try this thanks gfunky


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 3, 2012)

My pumps are crazy the gear is really kickin in now.Only problem I have is sleeping I tried melatonin it put me out for a few hours but then bam up I got to much energy.Ive fucked alot of girls since I began my cycle test makes me into a horny animal.Im still trying to learn how to act and control myself in public prob why I like staying home on cycle and cooking.I stopped using rec drugs almost a month before my cycle started this is the true reason I cant sleep.Im used to passing out.....but my body will look real nice after this run so fuck it.My diet has always been good but now it on another level im eating 8 to 10 meal of clean proteins and long carbs.Im recovering from my workouts very fast the gear im running is very strong Mao raws baby!


----------



## HH (Aug 3, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> My pumps are crazy the gear is really kickin in now.Only problem I have is sleeping I tried melatonin it put me out for a few hours but then bam up I got to much energy.Ive fucked alot of girls since I began my cycle test makes me into a horny animal.Im still trying to learn how to act and control myself in public prob why I like staying home on cycle and cooking.I stopped using rec drugs almost a month before my cycle started this is the true reason I cant sleep.Im used to passing out.....but my body will look real nice after this run so fuck it.My diet has always been good but now it on another level im eating 8 to 10 meal of clean proteins and long carbs.Im recovering from my workouts very fast the gear im running is very strong Mao raws baby!




Sounds like your test is kicking in very nice! I usually have boners 24/7 when im on. Keep up the good work broham


----------



## Jada (Aug 3, 2012)

Can't wait for the pics man! Ur body is gonna change !


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 3, 2012)

Very nice Bundy, when we going to see some pics???


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 4, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Very nice Bundy, when we going to see some pics???



week 14 Ill be the centerfold for SI!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 4, 2012)

ya buddy! God damn I love how test makes me feel!!


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 4, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> week 14 Ill be the centerfold for SI!



lmao...of corse BB


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 7, 2012)

well it week 6 Im still feeling great no sides thank god..I started anavar today 50mg going to take it for 8-10 weeks.I killed the chest and triceps today I dont get sore for shit anymore its fuckin awesome.Ive been lifting for ten years natty always sore as hell the next day not on gear.My body fat is very low prob under 10% the var should really do its thing on me.So far I couldn't have asked for a better cycle


----------



## OCDude (Aug 7, 2012)

Loving it Bro, looking forward to  more updates! Your excitement is totally getting me stoked to start my cycle! Keep working it hard man


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 7, 2012)

29socal said:


> Loving it Bro, looking forward to  more updates! Your excitement is totally getting me stoked to start my cycle! Keep working it hard man



its like nothing i can describe no words can describe it...You feel like a fuckin god


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 7, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> its like nothing i can describe no words can describe it...You feel like a fuckin god



No ya don't... Wait till you get a taste of tren!


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 7, 2012)

Post some pics Bundy!!! You got me all amp'd up to start my cycle bro!!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 7, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> No ya don't... Wait till you get a taste of tren!



I already got it ready to go prob going to do it my 3 cycle.Up next is dbol deca test classic bulker


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 7, 2012)

Superman said:


> Post some pics Bundy!!! You got me all amp'd up to start my cycle bro!!!!



after im done ill post pics mayb even naked ones who knows....


----------



## Mr P (Aug 7, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYp9x_u930M&feature=related this is how i feel right now



 lol old school, nice log BB


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 7, 2012)

Mr P said:


> lol old school, nice log BB



hahaha I love Mr. P thanks brother!!


----------



## Jada (Aug 8, 2012)

keep doing ur thing my brother ! cant wait to c the transformation:tren:


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2012)

now the weights are moving real easy..just took a fat shot of test after a hard ass shoulder workout and heavy squats im hurting.Beside lifting most of my time is spent cooking and washing dishes I dont go out I dont have cheat meals im taking this shit as serious as ive ever takin anything in my life.I expect crazy results when im done


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2012)

just had some great sex and not with myself....with a girl I tore it up!!Thank you testosterone


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mdBw3SG5io seek and destroy!!!


----------



## OCDude (Aug 10, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> just had some great sex and not with myself....with a girl I tore it up!!Thank you testosterone



LOL Nice man! Gonna add a tally to your log?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2012)

29socal said:


> LOL Nice man! Gonna add a tally to your log?



thats a big number..long line to ride the wild Bundy


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 10, 2012)

Btw like your new Avi, is that you at work?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Btw like your new Avi, is that you at work?



thats my pre workout face


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 11, 2012)

ya im feeling like the man right about now!


----------



## OCDude (Aug 11, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> ya im feeling like the man right about now!



Flying high on Test!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 12, 2012)

fuck man this eod aromasin is killing me I can never remember if I took it yesterday or the day before what a fuckin jerk I am


----------



## OCDude (Aug 12, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> fuck man this eod aromasin is killing me I can never remember if I took it yesterday or the day before what a fuckin jerk I am



I was thinking the same thing about how confusing this could get when guys start doing prop eod and deca opposite days and add in hcg, Aromasin and clomid and fuck! You need to write it out on a calendar man! Or get a pill sorter for days of the week.


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Aug 12, 2012)

yep pill box  .... *MTWThFriSatSun*


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 12, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHs2CMqEpEk shits happening big time


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 12, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> fuck man this eod aromasin is killing me I can never remember if I took it yesterday or the day before what a fuckin jerk I am



ONE reason why I dose Ed, and pin Ed with SE's. I'm so busy I forget shit I did 5 min ago and unless I write a to do list, stuff doesn't get done cuz I forget.


----------



## gfunky (Aug 12, 2012)

If you have a hard time remembering goto ED and cut does in half then no thinking you just eat the shit!


----------



## gfunky (Aug 12, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> ONE reason why I dose Ed, and pin Ed with SE's. I'm so busy I forget shit I did 5 min ago and unless I write a to do list, stuff doesn't get done cuz I forget.



This guy pins everyday and likes it never listen to a man that enjoys pinning everyday there is something not right in his head LOL


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 12, 2012)

gfunky said:


> If you have a hard time remembering goto ED and cut does in half then no thinking you just eat the shit!



Im not feeling anysides at all its great im happy about that..Im just a burnout who needs to write everything down lol so far eod is working for me soon I will get bloods to confirm this.Thanks to everyone checking out my cycle!


----------



## Tilltheend (Aug 13, 2012)

That sounds great BB I'm glad your feeling good.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 14, 2012)

tilltheend said:


> That sounds great BB I'm glad your feeling good.



thanks bro


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 14, 2012)

var is kickin in.. week 7 going strong growing nicely.Going to take this cycle to 14 weeks var for the 8 weeks.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QQ0hH4MYsk Im iron Man!


----------



## gfunky (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey man I just saw the good year blimp and it read BUNDY is a PIMP!  Even they know your cycle is hitting!  LOL


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 15, 2012)

let out a monster fart at the gym today..let everyone over there know I mean business


----------



## OCDude (Aug 15, 2012)

Classy Bundy. Get any digits off that one?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 15, 2012)

OCDude said:


> Classy Bundy. Get any digits off that one?



class is my middle name


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lboS7psz-qc we are all children of the grave


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 15, 2012)

Bundy what's up with your AVI bro?
Link that pic so I can see it BIG!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 15, 2012)

Big'uns my favorite porn mag


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 15, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> fuck man this eod aromasin is killing me I can never remember if I took it yesterday or the day before what a fuckin jerk I am



Yeah man, maybe its a little dorky of me but I've been keeping a log in a notebook of what days i do injections, what sites I use, when i take aromasin, etc.... Otherwise I would completely fuck it all up. It only takes 10 seconds to jot down the info, I'd recommend it even thought i don't think that's your style.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 15, 2012)

Curiosity said:


> Yeah man, maybe its a little dorky of me but I've been keeping a log in a notebook of what days i do injections, what sites I use, when i take aromasin, etc.... Otherwise I would completely fuck it all up. It only takes 10 seconds to jot down the info, I'd recommend it even thought i don't think that's your style.



it is my style I write everything down in my juice book.


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 15, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> it is my style I write everything down in my juice book.



Gotta do it dog. I can't wait to start writing in the var column in mine.... a few more weeks.....


----------



## OCDude (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm going use google spreadsheet... Lay it out ahead of time and then I can mark it off as I do it


----------



## Hurt (Aug 15, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> it is my style I write everything down in my juice book.



Yeah this is def a good idea...I do too bro


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 17, 2012)

Hurt said:


> Yeah this is def a good idea...I do too bro



ya brother I write everything down now. after a few cycle Im going to look back and see what worked what didnt and just have kinda like a diary of my juice days


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 17, 2012)

closing week 7..finally my nutz are starting to shrink I also hit a nerve in my quad for the first time lol wasnt too bad just a little pain I can handle that kinda pain all day.My bp was 127 over 78 im happy with that good #.Hit shoulders and trapps the 10 fish oil pills im taken are helping me like crazy I have zero joint pain for the first time in years thank you Zeek for the tipp.


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 18, 2012)

How has the cycle effected your abdominals Bunz ?
I see the pic, wish you would have before, mid and after that!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 18, 2012)

Superman said:


> How has the cycle effected your abdominals Bunz ?
> I see the pic, wish you would have before, mid and after that!



test var and a good diet brother abs be poppin!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5hc5E5DYig lets get nasty


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHs2CMqEpEk PanterA bitchs


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tm1Zqrfr-zE say hello to the night 80s shit brah!


----------



## Jada (Aug 18, 2012)

Damn son Ur abs :0 , keep killin it!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 18, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Damn son Ur abs :0 , keep killin it!



thanks brother made in the kitchen


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kf6va5DyX4Y SI theme song....today is my off day lets eat


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 19, 2012)

o god I pigged out today I feel like shit oooooooo never again


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmK1FV2os8s welcome to the fuckshop Si new theme song


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 21, 2012)

did legs like I never did before Ill be walkin funny tomorrow..After I did the legs I pinned and my leg went buck wild on me started jumpin around and shit lol.I dont know why but what ever It went smooth Im awesome at pinning.Week 8 Im starting to get jacked!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmS-JuVvVf4 im feeling nutz right now


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 22, 2012)

crazy pumps from var!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNFHo6EffGA Im goin through changes


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 22, 2012)

brother from another mother.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 22, 2012)

hell ya hot rod!! I love when my bros post music on my shit!!Post them boyz


----------



## DF (Aug 22, 2012)

BB kicking some ass!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 23, 2012)

lets go do back


----------



## curls (Aug 23, 2012)

following along in the background, kill it bro!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKcBNysVl-I


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 23, 2012)

my back and bis are shot


----------



## creekrat (Aug 23, 2012)

Subbed.  Nice thread.  Bundy Labs for Prez! Lol


----------



## Jada (Aug 25, 2012)

Brother b quick ? How long did it take for u to feel the var working?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 25, 2012)

Subbed brother!!


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 25, 2012)

LOL dats some gud shit right there brah! I'm subbed to.... run that shit out!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 26, 2012)

closed out week 8 real nice..week 9 come at me!It keeps getting better for me every week, people stop gaining cause there diets are shit the bundy plan is coming along


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Aug 26, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> closed out week 8 real nice..week 9 come at me!It keeps getting better for me every week, people stop gaining cause there diets are shit the bundy plan is coming along



there you go.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 26, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> closed out week 8 real nice..week 9 come at me!It keeps getting better for me every week, people stop gaining cause there diets are shit the bundy plan is coming along




B i got faith in ya man,you gonna rise up and conquer your quest i got faith in you!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 28, 2012)

thanks for following my weird twisted perverted log...I murdered my legs today just took a shot of cyp and ate some var life is good SI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rbm6GXllBiw


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 29, 2012)

I had the best chest workout of my life..but my nips are starting to get a little  sensative so its time to up the aro from 12.5 eod to ED.


----------



## Jada (Aug 29, 2012)

Yea B stay on top if that estro.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 3, 2012)

wooo what happen I forgot about my log..People are starting to ask questions lol "you look 25 pounds bigger" I reply with creatine baby creatine!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZ_ILWwx9Rw Im a gangsta!


----------



## Jada (Sep 3, 2012)

nice ! keep at it brother b.


----------



## gfunky (Sep 4, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> wooo what happen I forgot about my log..People are starting to ask questions lol "you look 25 pounds bigger" I reply with creatine baby creatine!



Thanks God for "creatine"  LMAO I love that post yo!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 5, 2012)

what a fucked up day we had here at SI..My body hurts Ive been going hard since day 1 10 weeks in im beat the fuck up.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRci3qWeFCA


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 5, 2012)

man i hope things get better,i had a shitty monday and yesterday,and i hope not one today,plus gotta go see my shrink today


----------



## OCDude (Sep 5, 2012)

Fer sure BB! Yesterday was like Monday times 5 for me. Managed to squeeze in 30 minutes of gym time though. Tear it up dude, we're all still waiting on these epic before and after pics!


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 5, 2012)

You are the man, Bundy! Keep it up and keep your head in the game, bro!


----------



## JOMO (Sep 5, 2012)

BUNDY BUNDY!!! Keep killing it man! Hows that var treating you?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 14, 2012)

week 11 coming Im not to good at this log biz..Its been a fun cycle 4 more weeks to go


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3y4jaa6u5pc this was my shit back in the day


----------



## Azog (Sep 14, 2012)

I am still waiting on those pics in the banana hammock I sent you. You know the pink tiger stripe one?


----------



## gfunky (Sep 14, 2012)

A few more weeks to kick the ass and enjoy the ride!!  Seems like it was a great cycle so far!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 15, 2012)

Its been a great cycle im 27 pounds up.I cant wait for may to get busy again dbol deca test.These next 4 weeks im going real hard finish up this motherfucker in style thanks to all u guys for checkin me out and for all the help.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 15, 2012)

just got home from a party feelin nice I want my RESPECT http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xq8mGJc5xQE


----------



## DF (Sep 15, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> Its been a great cycle im 27 pounds up.I cant wait for may to get busy again dbol deca test.These next 4 weeks im going real hard finish up this motherfucker in style thanks to all u guys for checkin me out and for all the help.



Damn Bro 27 lbs! thats great!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 16, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Damn Bro 27 lbs! thats great!



thanks man still growing too mayb ill hit 35 that would be sick


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 16, 2012)

wu tang!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDBJXZjmLro I want my log to feel like a bad neighborhood


----------



## Jada (Sep 17, 2012)

lmfao) dame boy ur doing great!!!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 18, 2012)

worked out out the legs then did a pin when I got home.Had a bad pin shit filled with blood when i pulled back had to poke twice.Im gonna walk real funny tomorrow


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 6, 2012)

Daaaaamn!! 27lbs! Thats what Im talkin about!! Ay hints on diet durring log? I gotta figure that out a little better.


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 6, 2012)

get it in brahh


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 6, 2012)

cycles is done pct in one week


----------



## dboldouggie (Dec 18, 2012)

Bb I remember you at the end of your cycle. U were jacked ass fuck bro. U looked like a beast. Should have posted up a pic.


----------

